# How to create a relationship between Team members and Team leaders?



## Mavericks334 (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have created my dashboard in powerpivot. There is a relationship between the team members and team leaders. My problem is that there is a team change quite often. How do i create a relationship where if i want to check the previous months data with the old team information. Because once there is a change in the team i update my table. 


Employee NameIDSupervisiorSiteYeh, Maria101585Vyas,SuryaTORPadma, Vasavi108257Tholeti,Pradeep KumarHYDKanchiraju, Nandan111321Brar,Iqbal SPOZ

<COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 148pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 7204" width=197><COL style="WIDTH: 37pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1792" width=49><COL style="WIDTH: 152pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 7424" width=203><COL style="WIDTH: 152pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 7424" width=203><TBODY>

</TBODY>

Regards,
Ren.


----------

